# More A4 allroad pics



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

it's getting closer and closer....! Let's all hope this is not just Audi dragging a carrot in front of North American allroad fan's noses. 
http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...s-out


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: More A4 allroad pics (zuma)*

and more!!! it's only an artist rendering but nonetheless based on the recently unveiled A4 Avant







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i no like, at all


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

me either.. maybe with full body paint?


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

have some taste already!

















_Modified by zuma at 10:08 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_me either.. maybe with full body paint? 

nope, it would still look ugly.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

aren't those S5 tails?
that thing isn't as pretty as the allroad. BTW whatever they do with this, they shouldn't call it the allroad. there can be only one allroad.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

i am the only one liking this? I am gonna own one VERY VERY unique automobile then!


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

the tails are same as A4 Avant - this was a Worldcarfans photoshop/rendition of the presumed upcoming A4 allroad. not by any means final i would guess


----------

